# IPv6 Mac Adressen ausrechnen



## wpb (20. November 2005)

hy leute!!

kennte wer von euch einen kink, wo man nachlesen kann, wie man unter ipv6 aus der 
ip adresse die mac adresse bestimmen kann. 

oder kann wer helfen?

danke


----------



## gorim (21. November 2005)

Bisher hat man das mit dem Adress Resolution Protokoll gemacht. Zu jedem BS gibts ein Programm dafür, bei Windows heißt es arp.exe. Das zeigt dir die MAC-Adresse zu einer IP-Adresse an. Ist bei IPv6 vielleicht genauso. 

bis dann
gorim


----------

